# Quick Lubix review + Edison (storebought) review



## koreancuber (Jul 30, 2010)

NOTE: I'm not going to advertise this lube, nor will I overrate it.

Got a sample in the mail 1.5 weeks ago, but I haven't had the time to make a review (just moved back to Korea from America).

First impression. I got the package and immediately tried it on my storebought Edison cube (which was terrible, worst than any cube I've tried), and it didn't improve much. After that, I tried it on my GuHong cube (lubed with maru lube, but I cleaned it out before applying lubix). I applied around 3 drops, and the cube really sucked. WARNING: Do NOT overlube with this lube, it'll make the cube suck. I cleaned it out again, and applied 1 drop (which is the best in my opinion), and it worked perfectly with my guHong. 

comparison with maru lube (cube = guhong). The maru lube is really bad for my guhong. Since the GuHong cube is too unstable, the maru lube makes it so much worst. The lubix, IMO, is just like shock oil and I really like it on my GuHong. after lubing with lubix, the GuHong has become a bit more stable (compared with maru lube).

final words. great if not overlubed, a bit pricy, but good for speedsolving members, since it's 4.99 + shipping. 

Edison storebought review

I bought it from Emart (some koreans should know the place) for 7800 won (approx 7 bucks). I was really looking forward to a new edison (since I bought 2 used ones before), but it turned out to be worst than a rubik's storebought.

conclusion? don't buy an edison. (at least a storebought one). I hope the banana cube isn't this bad...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jul 30, 2010)

banana cubes are a BIT better but not significantly better.

P.S. i didn't know e-mart sold edisons!


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 30, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> banana cubes are a BIT better but not significantly better.
> 
> P.S. i didn't know e-mart sold edisons!



SOME e-mart's do, but they suck.. I'm so disappointed at edison cubes


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 30, 2010)

The Edison cubes that I bought from edicubes stink. I can't find the sweet spot, if I tighten screws too much it's slow, if I loosen it pops like crazy and hard. Piece of crap.

I was looking for an upgrade over A III. Now I'm still using A III.


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 30, 2010)

storebought ediso=rivet?
get the 2008 edison if you want a good one...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

that's weird...the edisons I've tried so far were awesome. Maybe you just suck?

PS: @TK_421 your avatar is a clown cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll just post my review of the Lubix here as well:

Got it 2-3 days ago, and tried it on my GuHong. Like koreancuber said, do NOT overlube or it will feel just like glue. One drop is enough.

However, it just feels like very heavy shock oil to me, and I don't see anything special about it. It is extremely thick when you apply it, and you need to work in the lube a bit after lubingl 

I've used shock oil 20wt as my main lube, and have also tried CRC, maru, diansheng, and maplin silicone grease. I don't think lubix is any better. Perhaps it lasts longer than other lube though.


----------



## metal_cuber (Jul 30, 2010)

i recently got 20 wt shock oil and it has the same characteristics as what you say about lubix, i think hes just reselling shock oil


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

It's much thicker then shock oil. Get some on your fingers and it feels like you touched a licked lollipop


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 31, 2010)

daniel... let me show you in a video.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reviews. 

I want to remind everyone to lube the 6 core points on your cubes when using Lubix. You will then see the advantages of a high viscosity silicone. 

Simply lubing the rubbing surfaces will give you a gain, but like everyone has said use it sparingly.

*Lube the core*, and you will see the difference in how your cube performs.

Thanks again.

- Pixel -


----------



## nck (Jul 31, 2010)

I love my Edison from tribox.
At first it sucked so bad I wanted to smash it up, but then, after a LOT of breaking in, it feels better than my AV.
Since then, I rounded all the cubies and I love it.

My Edisons needs only a slight spray of crc to be awesome. Anything more than that is too much.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> Thanks for the quick reviews.
> 
> I want to remind everyone to lube the 6 core points on your cubes when using Lubix. You will then see the advantages of a high viscosity silicone.
> 
> ...



Huh? You mean inject the lube into the core itself rather than the plastic? Really?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 31, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Huh? You mean inject the lube into the core itself rather than the plastic? Really?



Yes. I mean exactly that. I explain why on my site. 

A video on how to lube a cube with Lubix is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQ-VGhsUKw



koreancuber said:


> After that, I tried it on my GuHong cube (lubed with maru lube, but I cleaned it out before applying lubix). I applied around 3 drops, and the cube really sucked. WARNING: Do NOT overlube with this lube, it'll make the cube suck. I cleaned it out again, and applied 1 drop (which is the best in my opinion), and it worked perfectly with my guHong.



And in relation to the above comment... Why did Xarxrax absolutely love Lubix on his GuHong? Because against his normal thinking (only apply to the plastic), he followed the directions on lubixcube.com and it works as intended.

Think outside the box for a moment. Disassemble your cube... Apply Lubix to the 6 core points as in this video: Lubix Review and let us know your results. It should be a night & day difference.

I think I need to change my tag line to "Lubix Cube - LUBE THE CORE"

=]

- Pixel -


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? You mean inject the lube into the core itself rather than the plastic? Really?
> ...



Ok. I just lubed the core on every 6 sides..you're right! It is indeed a lot smoother..sorry for being an ignorant brat and not look for proper lubing instructions 

I'll try to lube my other cubes this way and give another review soon 

Thanks!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 2, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> The Edison cubes that I bought from edicubes stink. I can't find the sweet spot, if I tighten screws too much it's slow, if I loosen it pops like crazy and hard. Piece of crap.
> 
> I was looking for an upgrade over A III. Now I'm still using A III.



On 2nd thought, after some more tweaking with tension and lubrication, I have another opinion of the Edison cube. It is now helping me set personal bests and surpassing my A-III in performance, in this condition.

The Edison cube is a weird beast. It has a much smaller window of usability (tension cannot be too tight or lose), compared to the A-III. But in its sweetspot (if you can find it) it is appearing to be better.

It needs more work to get going, and takes more to get used to, but once going it is quite good. There are 3 things I have to do for it to be good:

1. Lubricate it
2. Adjust the tension not too tight (which makes it slow) or too loose (which makes it pop like crazy). It's a small window.
3. Change my cubing habits to prevent popping: turn more accurately and hug the cube closer to my fingers. I have to be careful cos 1 wrong turn and it pops violently.

With conditions right, Edison cube gives faster time seemingly because its weight and sharpness (crisp seems to be the word) gives it a no nonsense performance, sort of it doesn't go all over the place. The weight seems to help to lock it in place and settle down faster, so making moves more efficient. A-III is light and end up floating around a bit before settling down. But you need to adjust your cubing habit to make it work. A-III is definitely preferred for my OH cubing though because of the light weight.

PS: I bought from Edison cubes from tribox, not Edicubes.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 2, 2010)

Edisons are just outdated. I don't see why anyone would want one now =/


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 3, 2010)

Ya I would like to get my hands on a F-II!


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 14, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> Thanks for the quick reviews.
> 
> I want to remind everyone to lube the 6 core points on your cubes when using Lubix. You will then see the advantages of a high viscosity silicone.
> 
> ...


 
What viscosity is the Lubix lube in Weight (wt)? I am planning to do a comparison between the Lubix silicone and regular shock oil, but I want both the Shock Oil and the Lubix to be the same viscosity.


----------

